# Demontage Rad-Reflektoren ?



## som75 (24. Juli 2006)

Leute...heute is mein ESX6 gekommen und es ist wirklich ein Traum... 

Ich möchte jedoch noch die vormontierten Reflektoren an den Rädern entfernen, die Dinger geben jedoch einfach nicht nach...hab schon alles mögliche versucht. Ich bekomm einfach diese weißen Böppels nicht raus  

Hat jemand von Euch nen Tipp wie man die Dinger fachmännisch (d.h. ohne sie oder die Speichen gleich zu zerbrechen) entfernt ? 

Danke im voraus!


----------



## TobiasR (24. Juli 2006)

Auf einer Seite ist der "Boppel" offen und da kann man mit nem Schraubenzieher, Zange o.ä. die zwei Zungen zusammendrücken....ist halt ne einmalsache....einmal weg, nie wieder dran (zumindest hab ich se kaputt gebracht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## som75 (24. Juli 2006)

tobias, danke für den tipp, hab wohl die klemmen jeweils auf der rückseite übersehen  

man kann die klemmen mit 2 schraubenzieren zusammendrücken und hoffen dass die böppels rausfliegen, is aber trotzdem ein ziemliches gefummel und hat mich mindestens nochmal so viele schweißtropfen gekostet wie die endmontage selbst  

danke nochmals!


----------



## Flok (24. Juli 2006)

ich frag mich warum canyon die da dran macht? Sind sie verpflichtet das zu machen? Ich mein niemand würde auf die Idee kommen die Dinger an Rennräder zu machen, aber warum an Mountainbikes? Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, der die länger als einen Tag drangelassen hat


----------



## TobiasR (24. Juli 2006)

Versteh ich auch nicht, aber ich denke wie du schon vermutest das die dazu verpflichtet sind. Könnte Canyon aber auch nur so beilegen, bei den Front und Heckstrahlern machen ses ja auch so.
Ich habe mir so Speichensticks reingemacht, sieht besser aus und ich werde auch damit gesehen (Fahre ab und zu auch zur Arbeit wenns draussen noch Dunkel ist), versteh nicht warum die dinger eigentlich nicht zugelassen sind.


----------



## aNo0Bis (25. Juli 2006)

Als ich mein Bike vor Ort bei Canyon abgeholt habe, habe ich auf dem Heimweg von Koblenz nach Wuppertal schon angefangen die Reflektoren zu entfernen. 
Ein echt toller Anblick, Blauer Rahmen, gemischt mit einen leuchtenden Orange.... :kotz:
Ich habe nie darüber nachgedacht ob die bei der demontage ganz bleiben oder nicht.


----------



## Bond007 (25. Juli 2006)

Komisch, viele andere Hersteller verbauen die Dinger doch gar nimmer an ihre
Bikes...mein Scott jedenfalls hatte nur die schmalen Ausführungen in den Pedalen!


----------



## Michael Night (25. Juli 2006)

Einfach in die Hand nehmen, drehen und abreißen!Hab ich bei meinem ESX noch vor der Ladentür getan (Selbstabholer).Im Herzen weh getan hat es nur beim Ersten.


----------



## Briefträger (25. Juli 2006)

einfach mit nem böller raussprengen! prüfe dannach unbedingt den festen sitz der speichen.


----------



## KampfkazzZ (26. Juli 2006)

Oder Fahrrad vorn Zug werfen. Bei Bedarf Prozedere wiederholen, bis alle Reflektoren weg sind...   
Vorteil: Der anschließende Sitz der Speichen ist bei dieser Methode das geringste Problem.


----------



## aNo0Bis (26. Juli 2006)

Gute Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## som75 (26. Juli 2006)

leute, lasst eurer kreativität ruhig freien lauf, hab die dinger ja schon längst raus  (siehe oben  )


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. Juli 2006)

Böller funktionieren echt. 
Allerdings wurde dies nur bei einem McKenzie eines Freundes ausprobiert.........da ändert das eh nichts am Zustand..........


----------

